

Cranial Drilling Device puts a hole in skulls, not brains - schwarz
http://www.engadget.com/2012/08/04/cranial-drilling-device-puts-a-hole-in-skulls-not-brains/
And a white paper as well:
http://biorobotics.harvard.edu/pubs/2012/contrib/DMD2012_Loschak.pdf
======
schwarz
And also a short white paper
[http://biorobotics.harvard.edu/pubs/2012/contrib/DMD2012_Los...](http://biorobotics.harvard.edu/pubs/2012/contrib/DMD2012_Loschak.pdf)

